# Protein Film..and how to get rid of it



## evercl92

On my 120g planted, I've developed a nice protein film at the surface. I have my spraybar angled slightly at the surface, to give a slight ripple, and my powerhead is angled the same. I don't want too much surface disturbance, since I inject CO2. 

What causes this?
What fixes this?


----------



## Bert H

It's a product of the plants, critters, etc. Angling the spray bar up should help. Get some guppies, platties, mollies they will eat it, or get a protein skimmer. Also try a paper towel to use lightly across the surface to pick up the film.


----------



## reybie

One way I was able to get rid of this to temporarily put a HOB filter where the water output is directly above the intake of your other filters. A few hours and it clears up.


----------



## LordSul

I have this ALL the time, very very annoying. It sometimes even decreases the amount of light reaching the surface. Very ugly view. 

I clean it, 2 days later its all back haunting my tank. How can we stop it from happening. Maybe som fish, other than guppies? Neons??


----------



## ed seeley

Get a surface skimmer. They attach to the intake of an external filter (though I think one could be attached to a HOB easily enough) and will remove the film in minutes.


----------



## mott

I use an airstone at night.If I didn't use it I would have that stuff 24/7.


----------



## Raul-7

It is usually caused by decomposing matter like fish food, waste, plant leaves, etc.; it could mean that your tank is overstocked/underfiltered or not doing enough water changes.

You need something that agitates the surface of the water like an airstone or falling water (ie. HOB), simply angling the spraybar to the surface will do little to remove it. Mollies are known to avidly eat it.


----------



## evercl92

Personally, I'm understocked for my tank. And my filter is an Eheim 2028. I have a feeling it's being caused by feeding frozen bloodworms or brine on a daily basis for the past 2 weeks.

Edit: I got a male sunset variatus from work today. Hopefully he'll assist by eating the film.


----------



## StevenLeeds

I get it from time to time on my smaller tanks. I use a siphon hose that is oversized and once it is flowing well into the bucket I keep half the diameter of the hose above the water. It sucks it off the top quite quickly.

Cheers,
Steven


----------



## enzo

I get that stuff the day after dosing Excel. My tank is open top so I have to top off every couples days. Within a few days its gone.


----------



## Freemann

> It is usually caused by decomposing matter like fish food, waste, plant leaves, etc.; it could mean that your tank is overstocked/underfiltered or not doing enough water changes.


I agree with Raul on this one, film on surface is a sign of accumulation of nutrients in the tank a more "lean" approach (whatever that may mean in your case) will remedy the condition.


----------

